

Hitachi 2807/C – First Note Cleaning and Ironing ATM [pdf] - denzil_correa
http://www.hitachihyoron.com/jp/pdf/1994/09/1994_09_00_sinseihin.pdf

======
denzil_correa
> The notes are heated to 200 deg C in order to sterilize them and then they
> are ironed out flat to get rid of any folds or wrinkles.

[http://www.telecompaper.com/news/notecleaning-atm-from-
hitac...](http://www.telecompaper.com/news/notecleaning-atm-from-hitachi--
32229)

